# Screen door



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

This is a screen door i just finished for a friends house. She wanted something to match her existing door that is VG fir.
I found someone who had recently tore down his 1908 house to build a new one, and saved most of the frame to build a garage.
He was even nice enough to give me a few of the floor joists. :yes:
They still had the square nails and everything.
I left some of the nail holes showing for a little character. 
I also made two screen inserts just in case something happened to the first one. (she has a cat) 
The joints are 2" mortise and tenon. Finished with a simple spar varnish.


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

the rest of the pics.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks great, WW. I like the character. Great idea to make the extra insert.

Rob


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow!!  That turned out fantastic. You wont find nice wood like that at the local big box store. I'm sure that your friend was very happy with the results. I would be.
Ken


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Woody very nice job on the screen door. Looks like it grew there. I don't remember seeing fir with such close straight grain before. That door should last a very long time with the materials and construction methods.


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I love coming across little finds like that.
When they say they don't build 'em like they used to, They are right!
They don't use VG Fir for floor joist anymore.
I had a leftover piece of the door sweep i was playing with yesterday and got
this idea.Its a scrap piece from an old pallet i picked up.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job on the door Woody,
Good way to recycle some good stuff. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

looks good


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow! Really nice Woody.I'm curios do ya have to make the closing edge of the door different than a 90 degree angle being it swings in at an angle.So you end up with a nice little gap instead of a big one.I'm having a hard time explaining myself here lol!Itchy


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Itchy Brother said:


> Wow! Really nice Woody.I'm curios do ya have to make the closing edge of the door different than a 90 degree angle being it swings in at an angle.So you end up with a nice little gap instead of a big one.I'm having a hard time explaining myself here lol!Itchy


Itchy you would use a standard 3-degree or 1/8" in 2" for the bevel on both the strike edge and hinge edge of the door. This helps in preventing the door from being hinge bound as well as closing without hitting the door jamb.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Everyman.Itchy


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

The Everyman Show said:


> Itchy you would use a standard 3-degree or 1/8" in 2" for the bevel on both the strike edge and hinge edge of the door. This helps in preventing the door from being hinge bound as well as closing without hitting the door jamb.


I ended up doing a 2 degree angle, the door is 1 1/4" thick so i was able to "tighten the gap"


----------

